# Fish ID



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Caught these last night in Alum. I see green sunfish in two of these, but I’m not sure about the other.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Deazl666 said:


> Caught these last night in Alum. I see green sunfish in two of these, but I’m not sure about the other.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumpkinseed


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

There called a Warmouth great cat bait


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Pumpkinseed, green sunfish, green sunfish.
Not warmouth.


----------



## Lundfun (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree with Ronny, 1st one is a Pumpkinseed.


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

I see two green sunfish and a bluegill x green sunfish hybrid (first pic). It's a common hybrid where their ranges overlap. Still great cat bait!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Second and Third fish are 100% Green Sunfish. First fish is definitely a hybrid. Pumpkinseed X Green Sunfish would be my guess. The body marking scream Pumpkinseed, but if you look at the larger mouth size, and look at the tips of the back fins, they look like tipped in orange, the same a Green Sunfish has. So Pumpkinseed X Greensunfish would be my guess.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe they are all Black Crappie.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

White snappers.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dovans said:


> I believe they are all Black Crappie.


maybe its a cross breed between a giant white snapping turtle and a large black crappie.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I always just called them panfish


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I always just called them panfish


That about covers it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I always just called them panfish


yep that covers them all, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I’m in a species contest with the guys at work - some money’s at stake - and we’re debating the catch that resembles a pumpkinseed. The argument I’m having is with a biology major (studying fisheries at OSU) who’s 100 percent certain the fish in question is a green sunfish x bluegill, which maxpower mentioned.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yummy bass???


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I’m in a species contest with the guys at work - some money’s at stake - and we’re debating the catch that resembles a pumpkinseed. The argument I’m having is with a biology major (studying fisheries at OSU) who’s 100 percent certain the fish in question is a green sunfish x bluegill, which maxpower mentioned.


If it's not a pure pumpkinseed then I agree with Dillon that it's a cross between a pumpkinseed and green sunfish. I don't see the bluegill.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I’m in a species contest with the guys at work - some money’s at stake - and we’re debating the catch that resembles a pumpkinseed. The argument I’m having is with a biology major (studying fisheries at OSU) who’s 100 percent certain the fish in question is a green sunfish x bluegill, which maxpower mentioned.


How are you ever gonna come up with an answer as to who is 100% right or wrong?..sounds like a no win situation.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Expert telling me that first fish is pure pumpkinseed. Only way to tell is DNA test the little booger. Good luck.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

100% sure that those are green sunfish, not pumpkinseed. 
YOu know that CASC is loaded with those pesky things.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> 100% sure that those are green sunfish, not pumpkinseed.
> YOu know that CASC is loaded with those pesky things.


What about the first one?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

This is a true pumpkinseed.
First one could be a hybrid type.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice variety of "Panfish".


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Not a true pumpkinseed for sure. I am guessing a bluegill x pumpkinseed.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> This is a true pumpkinseed.
> First one could be a hybrid type.
> 
> 
> ...


And a really nice one at that! Wow!


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

First one is a pumpkinseed the other 2 are warmouth.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Best thread in months.
I will concede that the first one does have some green splashed in with it's pumpkinseed DNA. Especially since you caught them at Alum and the lake is absolutely filled with pumpkins and green.
Might try sending pick to Nick Radabaugh ( District 1 Fisheries Biologist) He could let us all know with 96% certainty.

On a side note. Bass are biting very well from headwaters to dam.
However, for you dog owners. Beware, up near 36/37 causeway there was a lot of algae floating (south wind had pushed it all up there), 1/8"-1/2" filamentous (sp?) teal green stuff floating all over with a couple 2' long rafts of the stuff mixed in. Not sure what it was. But probably shouldn't let dogs drink or play in it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

2 greenies and a LONG EAR!!!!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Bob Owens said:


> First one is a pumpkinseed the other 2 are warmouth.


Not war mouths, Green sunfish


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

FIRST IS A LONG EAR SECOND IS A SEED


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> This is a true pumpkinseed.
> First one could be a hybrid type.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS A SHELLCRACKER OR A RED EAR BOTH THE SAME


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry about all caps ...doing spread sheets at work


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

NewbreedFishing said:


> This is a true pumpkinseed.
> First one could be a hybrid type.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that redear from Kentucky Lake?




Saugeye Tom said:


> 2 greenies and a LONG EAR!!!!


Where's the long opercular flap in the original photo?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Ronny said:


> Is that redear from Kentucky Lake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, doesn't look like a long ear in the original photo...the big flap isn't there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> I agree, doesn't look like a long ear in the original photo...the big flap isn't there.


Stunted


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sorry about all caps ...doing spread sheets at work


Get back to work!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

guppygill said:


> What about the first one?










this is a seed...


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Tom, you are close but those fins, patterns and opercular flaps show that all three of the pictures above you have posted are of longeared sunfish. The photo by new bread is indeed a perfect pumkinseed and a brute at that.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 310313
> this is a seed...


You're contradicting yourself tom...lol...that fish is a longear.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> You're contradicting yourself tom...lol...that fish is a longear.


Lol it's a pumpkin seed with a long ear


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol it's a pumpkin seed with a long ear


Winner. Ding,ding,ding.....


----------

